# Marburg virus possible preparations



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hospitals should be prepared for possible entry of Marburg virus in Philippines — expert*

By GISELLE OMBAY, GMA News

*Published *July 20, 2022 1:48pm
*Updated *July 20, 2022 5:48pm


An infectious disease expert on Wednesday said the country’s healthcare facilities should be prepared in case the Marbug virus, a highly infectious disease similar to Ebola, enters the Philippines. gma full length article

More information found on this virus spread by bats:

How deadly is the Marburg virus?

*The virus kills an average of half of the people it infects, but the most harmful strains have killed up to 88%*. Recovered persons can infect others via blood or semen for months after contracting Marburg. Even postmortem, the body of an infected individual can be contagious.


How do you get Marburg virus?

The virus is transmitted *through fruit bats and direct contact with bodily fluids and infected people, surfaces, and materials*. Illness begins abruptly, and many patients develop severe hemorrhagic signs within seven days.


How do you get Marburg virus?

The virus is transmitted *through fruit bats and direct contact with bodily fluids and infected people, surfaces, and materials*. Illness begins abruptly, and many patients develop severe hemorrhagic signs within seven days.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

The next pandemic: Marburg?


A deadly cousin of Ebola, Marburg can kill nine out of ten people it infects, and international travel has taken it from Africa to Europe twice in the past 40 years. Will increasing globalisation make this virus more likely to erupt around the world?




www.gavi.org


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

The last Ebola outbreak did not reach here. That was about 3-4 years before C-19 ,, I think those 2 along with HIV/AIDS, C-19, and Monkey Pox are also part of "Some Other Story" conspiracy theory ...


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Holly crap. What is this world coming to????? I sure hope we can move to Mars very quickly.


----------

